# Frog hasn’t moved or eaten



## Frogcazy93 (Sep 5, 2019)

So I have a D. auratus froglet, had bought it as a tadpole at a reptile expo. The tadpole had been doing fine, always active and eating, but when I morphed into a frog, roughly 3-4 days ago, it’s activity reduced and it has not eaten. I offered it ff, at first they would run on the little frog but it would not react, so I placed a slice of banana to group them up together but the little frog does not seem to be attracted to them. The temperature during the day is in the high 70’s low 80’s and during the night the temperature drops to around 70. The humidity is around 80, I am using a 13w fluorescent topical bulb. Does anyone know what is going on with the little guy and what I should change. Anything helps, thank you.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Frog hasn’t moved or eaten*

Do you have any springtails you can try? Sometimes larger food is scary to the little fellas. An auratus ought to morph big enough to take smaller fruit flies, at least, but maybe this little guy is intimidated.

Mark


----------



## Frogcazy93 (Sep 5, 2019)

I haven’t tried springtails, I’ll give those a shot. Hopefully the little guy eats that. Thank you. Is it normal for this to happen, has anyone experienced it with anyone of their froglets?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Frog hasn’t moved or eaten*

post a pic of your enclosure.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: Frog hasn’t moved or eaten*

Has it absorbed it's tail completely? It's my understanding that they won't feed or need to until the tail is gone. If it is, then try springtails.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

*Re: Frog hasn’t moved or eaten*

Although I think it could be conditional, there is an exacerbated absorption apon emergence that may be of factor.

Ecologically it may be to a froglets survival benefit to "lay low" apon full terrestrial scope.


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Frog hasn’t moved or eaten*

I've had newly morphed frogs refuse food during the first few days post-metamorphosis; there is a lot going on during the transition and they do tend to keep a low profile in my experience, especially if there is any tail remaining. I'd hang tight for a few more days and keep offering food.


----------



## Frogcazy93 (Sep 5, 2019)

I will give the little guy a few days to settle in before I get overly worried. I will update as the days progress, what I’ve done so far is place the little froglet into a plastic shoe box and placed a rag over it so the frog can have its privacy. Would you guys recommend otherwise?


----------

